# Finally some pics!



## littlegoatgirl (Jan 11, 2013)

I want y'all to meet my goats!!!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Beautiful pics of beautifuler goats!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

littlegoatgirl said:


> I want y'all to meet my goats!!!


I met your goats I say hi to all 
And you should say bye to the one in the fourth picture because ima goat nap her 
My gosh she's so beautiful!!!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Everyone sure looks happy and healthy!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

they sure love that tree! They are really cute!


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

They are so beautiful! What fun pictures!


----------



## adriHart (Nov 1, 2012)

emilieanne said:


> I met your goats I say hi to all
> And you should say bye to the one in the fourth picture because ima goat nap her
> My gosh she's so beautiful!!!!


I'm with you on this one emilieanne. Too cute. Is there a name for this type of coloring? I sure would love to find a buck that threw kids this color.


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

Beautiful pics...


----------



## IrishRoots (Jan 7, 2013)

So cute!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

adriHart said:


> I'm with you on this one emilieanne. Too cute. Is there a name for this type of coloring? I sure would love to find a buck that threw kids this color.


Don't know the name, but I found one a lot like it on Craigslist down here for 60$!!!!!


----------



## littlegoatgirl (Jan 11, 2013)

Thanks so much everyone!!! Emilieanne and adriHart: BACK OFF!!! She may be the most spoiled one I love her colors (little brown, black, white) and she's very playful and follows me everywhere!!! Dayna: Yes they do!!! They have eaten all of the low branches on the one side of it, so the have to jump to reach them! for some reason they don't want to venture to the other side of the tree...:whatgoat:


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

very cute, must be summer pics . Wish we had that much room here.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

littlegoatgirl said:


> Thanks so much everyone!!! Emilieanne and adriHart: BACK OFF!!! She may be the most spoiled one I love her colors (little brown, black, white) and she's very playful and follows me everywhere!!! Dayna: Yes they do!!! They have eaten all of the low branches on the one side of it, so the have to jump to reach them! for some reason they don't want to venture to the other side of the tree...:whatgoat:


Lol awwww


----------



## littlegoatgirl (Jan 11, 2013)

I know! She's so sweet 
And yes, definitely summer pics. Gosh do i miss summer... Stayin' out all day with the goats


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Beautiful goats! And warm, lush green! (as I write, it is snowing and 8º!)


----------



## littlegoatgirl (Jan 11, 2013)

Goats Rock- Here it is currently snowing and 5 degrees, with a wind chill of -10!!! Makes you miss summer!!!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

littlegoatgirl said:


> Goats Rock- Here it is currently snowing and 5 degrees, with a wind chill of -10!!! Makes you miss summer!!!


I live in Florida, it's 60 and I'm frozen!!


----------



## littlegoatgirl (Jan 11, 2013)

Agh! I'm so jealous! If it were 60 here I'd be bringing out the short-shorts and i'd probably think it was summer!!! Let's hope it doesn't get down to a -20 wind chill again like last night!:tear:


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

littlegoatgirl said:


> Agh! I'm so jealous! If it were 60 here I'd be bringing out the short-shorts and i'd probably think it was summer!!! Let's hope it doesn't get down to a -20 wind chill again like last night!:tear:


That wouldn't be good. 
But naaaaah, it's FREEZING!! Lol


----------



## littlegoatgirl (Jan 11, 2013)

Lol suuuuuure it is!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

littlegoatgirl said:


> Lol suuuuuure it is!


It is!! Lol got the heat on AND 2 blankets.


----------



## littlegoatgirl (Jan 11, 2013)

Oh my goodness! It was 25 here yesterday and felt so warm bcuz we got used to -25!!!


----------



## DaisyMayFarm (Jan 19, 2013)

What cuties!


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

They sure are loving that willow tree! 
Great pics of your beautiful goats.


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

LoL it was almost 70 here today but cloudy. I actually told hubby it was "chilly" w/out the sun!! Just moved here from Ohio 3 months ago & adjusted quick!!

Beautiful gals!!


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

littlegoatgirl said:


> I know! She's so sweet
> And yes, definitely summer pics. Gosh do i miss summer... Stayin' out all day with the goats


Hey, your goats are really cute! It's funny how the one's jumping on the other one to get to the tree, lol.
Now here it's the opposite-it's just now cooling down enough to go outside again, so for me it's like: Oh, good, it's almost winter, now I can be out with the goats. Lol. 
It felt cool today-it was probably 100 degrees at the heat of the day! It has been 106 for a long time.


----------



## littlegoatgirl (Jan 11, 2013)

Byccombe said:


> Hey, your goats are really cute! It's funny how the one's jumping on the other one to get to the tree, lol.
> Now here it's the opposite-it's just now cooling down enough to go outside again, so for me it's like: Oh, good, it's almost winter, now I can be out with the goats. Lol.
> It felt cool today-it was probably 100 degrees at the heat of the day! It has been 106 for a long time.


Haha yeah, it's now summer, almost fall... It was 95 today and we drove in a non-air conditioned car for 6 hours!!!! It was TERRIBLE! And yeah, they LOVE the trees! Those pics were posted earlier in the year


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Oh, man, yuk! I hate driving anyway, but that's just awful.


----------



## littlegoatgirl (Jan 11, 2013)

Byccombe said:


> Oh, man, yuk! I hate driving anyway, but that's just awful.


Yes, yes it is  not to mention my asthma didn't deal with the heat well and I caught a small cold (though I hate admitting it) so that just made the ride more unbearable!


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

Soooo cute! Are the mini or standard Nubians? And which one will be kidding in the spring? 

One more thing who is angel, devil, and lovey of the three? Like you have on your signature.


----------



## littlegoatgirl (Jan 11, 2013)

fishin816 said:


> Soooo cute! Are the mini or standard Nubians? And which one will be kidding in the spring?
> 
> One more thing who is angel, devil, and lovey of the three? Like you have on your signature.


They're standard Nubian, but were going to get mini's eventually soon! The larger brown one is the one kidding in the spring. (She's two) (these pictures are a year old). 
Ozzie is the black and white one, Japan is the smaller brown one (though he's not that way anymore), and BB is the larger brown one! BB is the devil, Ozzie is the angel, and Japan is the lovey!


----------

